

Fred Wilson invented Embedly: How we got a Y Combinator interview - screeley
http://blog.embed.ly/fred-wilson-invented-embedly-how-we-got-a-y-c

======
citizenkeys
Added this to my list of blog entries about the yc interview process:
<http://ycuniverse.com/interviewees.php>

~~~
jdp23
I was really surprised to see the parent downvoted. It provided useful
information to me (I didn't know such a list existed or where to find it) and
presumably others ... what's the objection?

~~~
citizenkeys
Yeah... I was surprised to see it down-voted as well. Although my repeated
linking to that page in comments seems very spammy, my heart's in the right
place.

I don't think very many YC applicants and potential YC applicants realize how
much useful information I have on that site.

------
adityakothadiya
If the first sentence itself is a disclaimer, then why write such sensational
headline? Don't be so dramatic. I'm interested in reading your article and
learning from it. Please don't fool me. I tend to loose respect for your
content and efforts due to such marketing tactics.

~~~
screeley
We all need to give hat tips to the people that inspired us to be greater and
try new things. We would not be here right now without Fred. I'll put his name
in titles all day long just to adknowledge his contributions.

~~~
adityakothadiya
You could have said "Fred Wilson _inspired_ Embedly". The "invented" sounds
too dramatic and may be inaccurate too.

------
doki_pen
posterous seems to have issues:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:f3LGdaE...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:f3LGdaE2eAQJ:blog.embed.ly/fred-
wilson-invented-embedly-how-we-got-a-y-c+http://blog.embed.ly/fred-wilson-
invented-embedly-how-we-got-a-
y-c&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&source=www.google.com)

